# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 7 et 8e mois, vacances et repos éternel !

## von_yaourt

C'est l'été ! La saison où rien n'avance, où tout le monde déserte son poste pour s'entasser sur les plages de Lorraine (celle de l'étang de refroidissement de la centrale à charbon, vous savez, à côté de la carrière de sable) au lieu de profiter des joies de notre tournoi de Blood Bowl, celui là même qui réunit les meilleurs coachs, choisis sans discrimination parmi un panel impressionnant de volontaires dont aucun n'a été recalé à l'entrée. Les statistiques même raciales étant légales et autorisées par chez nous (même si on déteste toujours autant les Skavens), un grand sondage absolument pas fictif a été réalisé pour définir le profil type du coach CPC. Il semblerait donc que le coach moyen soit juillettiste, ait environ 35 ans, deux enfants, un chien, au moins un oncle emprisonné pour avoir tenté de frauder le fisc, et, si l'on en croit les tristes résultats des équipes agiles dans la ligue, deux mains gauches. Vous comprendrez donc aisément que, trop occupé à abandonner belle maman sur l'autoroute direction La Grande-Motte, le coach moyen n'a pas eu trop le temps de jouer à Blood Bowl cet été. Résultat le début de la saison 3 a vu ses différentes divisions progresser à des vitesses plus que disparates, entre la division 2 qui a conservé son rythme de croisière d'un match par semaine et la division 4 qui peine à finir sa troisième journée en deux mois d'activité. Par chance, d'ici à la publication de la prochaine news, ils auront sans doute rattrapé leur retard, sous peine d'être envoyés au terrifiant goulag du forum CPC. On l'appelle aussi « la section MOBA ».

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------


## CHbox

Mais si on la lit ta news, par hasard certes mais on la lit  ::P:

----------


## CryZy

Toujours du retard à l'allumage mais je finis toujours par lire les articles du mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## pitmartinz

Avec un mois de retard, certes, mais je l'ai lue la news.

...

Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !
Je passe à la télé !

 ::wub:: 

#gloire #fierte #vivelesdouble6 #lesbretoscestdlamerde.

----------


## dragou

Et pendant ce temps la, les nécro ne sont toujours pas dans le guide bien débuter  ::P: 

(news lue il y a longtemps pour ma part).

----------


## von_yaourt

> Et pendant ce temps la, les nécro ne sont toujours pas dans le guide bien débuter 
> 
> (news lue il y a longtemps pour ma part).


J'ai pas eu le temps de le faire ces derniers temps, mais ce sera fait pour la prochaine news.

----------

